# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Çfarë është politika?

## Tigrimelara

Dy Gjera Kam Ndermend Njera , Se  Politika Eshte Arti I Se Mundures , Dhe Se Politika Eshte K..

----------


## KUSi

pajtohem plotesisht me mendimin e dyte tendin , edhe une jam i ati mendimi se politika eshte K**vë dhe te mashtron , kur te kthehesh per se dyti her te besh llogarine do te shofesh se je humbes se heren e pare nuk e mer vesh se te mashtron

----------


## brandon

Sipas politikaneve:Prijesja dhe ajka e mendimit shoqeror
Por ne te vertete kompromis me rrethanat qe ata veta i kane koklavitur.
Sipas Balzakut eshte shkenca e atyre qe nuk kane njohuri ne asnje shkence te vertete. Nje poezi gjermane e pershkruan keshtu portretin e nje politikani:

Ndryshe ji, ndryshe trego
Ndryshe fol, ndryshe mendo
Gjithcka duro, gjithcka levdo.
Gjithkund shtiru ,mos prish punen
Nga fryn era ktheje gunen.
Per mire a keq u nenshtro
Gjithcka zbato,gjithcka trillo
Vetem per vete shih perfito:
Te gjitha keto kush i ben dot
Politikan quhet sot

----------


## RaPSouL

*Mendimi I Dyte Qe Fillon Me K Ska Gje Prej Politikes...*

----------


## GANGO of SG

Duke ju referuar profesorit tim politika eshte shkenca e zbulimit, dhe koordinimit formal te mjeteve  dhe strategjive specifike per te permiresuar ekzistencen e njeriut.

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

Politika eshte semundje.

----------


## Borix

Para se te jap mendimin tim te thjeshte, me lejoni te shkruaj dicka qe me ben pershtypje kur njerezve i bie rradha per diskutim rreth konceptit te politikes, pasi eshte 'koncepti' ai per te cilin besoj se eshte hapur kjo teme.

Ne librin e tij "The Selfish Gene", Richard Dawkins na prezanton per te paren here me nje neologjizem kryesor: Koncepti i njesise memetike, e cila perkufizohet me pak fjale si nje lak imitues e kulturor. Per shembull, frazat atomike, vlerat, idete, melodite, shabllonet e te njohurit dhe te sjellurit, _qe kane te perbashket nje lak_ (pra, jane te tipit ciklik, te perseritshme - kjo eshte e rendesishme te theksohet) klasifikohen ne pergjithesi si 'meme'.

Perse po e permend konceptin e njesise memetike? Jo vetem nga postimet ne kete teme, por edhe nga shume postime te tjera (perfshire edhe disa qe kam shkruar vete), njeriu ka tendence te perdore fraza ironike, aforizma, ose ndonje ide te tyren 'te vecante', duke shmangur sipermarrjen e dhenies se nje pergjigje jo-memetike.

Pyetje te tilla si "C'eshte Politika?", ose "A jemi vetem ne univers", etj. jane tunduese per te dhene nje pergjigje qe i shmanget opinionit personal rreth konceptit duke krijuar nje divergjence nga percaktimi personal (ose permbledhes nga literatura) te konceptit ne fjale dhe duke e zevendesuar kete opinion me ndonje sarkazem, ironi, aforizem, etj.

** * **

Per te mos u zgjatur me shume se sa duhet, une mendoj se politika perben teresine e instrumentave socio-ekonomike (dhe kohet e fundit edhe shkencore) per te administruar nje grup shoqeror te caktuar dhe per ta zhvilluar ate sipas nje plani (metodologjie) te paracaktuar. Une mendoj se e gjithe kjo procedure karakterizohet nga kombinimet e mundshme te atyre instrumentave, te cilet perjashtohen nga ana teorike dhe ndikojne drejtperdrejt ne politike-berje (qe eshte dicka reale).

----------


## Pratolini

Politika eshte arti me modern ! 
Nese ne art sot prodhohet qe te tjeret te te blejne, ne politike prodhohet te te votojne !

----------


## DI_ANA

> Politika eshte arti me modern ! 
> Nese ne art sot prodhohet qe te tjeret te te blejne, ne politike prodhohet te te votojne !


Plotesisht dakort me kete mendim..

----------


## Dorontina

*Politika asht ART dhe kisha me e qujt arti i 6-tê*
Kur studion medicinen duhet studiju edhe comptabilitetin edhe psikollogjin edhe drejtesin...

ne politik vetem marketingun....
ne marketing duhet mbrenda dy minuta me shti blersin ne duar, po smunde te iku ...

tash me teknik te mirê po filmohet qja thuhet ne politik : dhe qka po thon politikanet spo bejn ! gazetaret po ju permendin por kot ....

*politika moderne e ka perzi Demokracin me Demopartinê*

----------


## fjollat

> *Politika asht ART dhe kisha me e qujt arti i 6-tê*
> [/B]


Jo rastësisht dëgjohet si shpesh kohëve të fundit se artit i kanë rënë vlerat... 
Dikur arti kishte krejt tjetër kuptim, gjithashtu edhe politika. Artistët merreshin me art kurse burrat e shtetit me politikë.

Tani janë bërë turli-tavë

----------


## LAINA

Politika eshte si ajsbergu, me sy te lire mund te shohesh 1/7 pjese te saj!

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

:buzeqeshje:  *filozofia Është Mundësi Për Të Menduar;
Politika Është Mënyrë Të Menduari*

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Politika eshte kur-ve e domosdoshme per kultivimin e zbatimit te rregullave ne nje shoqeri te madhe njerezore qe kulmin e ka tek votimi....Mjere ai popull qe ka humbur kulturen e votimit,do behet pre e ekstremisteve ose emigranteve te huaj te natyralizuar...

----------


## engjellorja

nuk eshe e thene qe politika duhet te jete detyrimisht k***e...
politikanet shqiptare pothuajse  e kan ligjeruar kete lloj shprehje... e kane bere kodin e tyre moral...biblen e tyre...u duhet thene stop...

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> nuk eshe e thene qe politika duhet te jete detyrimisht k***e...
> politikanet shqiptare pothuajse  e kan ligjeruar kete lloj shprehje... e kane bere kodin e tyre moral...biblen e tyre...u duhet thene stop...


Kur-ve e dashur engjellore nenkupton shitjen e nderit per te ardhura ekonomike dhe politika parim baze ka shitjen e nderit per te ardhura ekonomike....

----------


## engjellorja

per te ardhurat *e tyre* ekonomike i dashur...jo per te ardhurat e memedheut

----------


## Gurracake

Politika eshte nje proces me te cilen nje grup vendos te dirigjoje apo ndikoje zhvillimin ne nje lemi te percaktuar. Edhe pse ky term si zakonisht perdoret ne lidhje me qeverisje te nje shtetit,  eshte term qe njekohesisht perdoret ne relacionet njerzore dhe ato interakcionet e grupave, psh.  ne boten e tregtise dhe institucionet  fetare dhe akademike. 

Pra,  Tigrimelare, ti poashtu perdore politiken ketu, duke  me bere te mendoj  apriori per aforizmen e vjeter qe " Politika eshte K..." 

Jam dakord me  Borix per komentin e dhene per politiken.

 Perdoret ne cdo vend, dhe ne cdo veper  qe ben njeriu.  Edhe ne keto forume perdoret - shume bile, dhe  ne nje menyre shume strategjike.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Kuptimi i mirefillte i Politikes ,ka te beje me proceset madhore te shoqerise...banalisht e perdorim si fjale per aspekte te ndryshme te jetes,por ato jane dytesore...Politika eshte Polis ,pastaj ti mund ti thuash debatuesit tend,mos me bej politike,po kjo se ben ate politikan....
Duhet mbajtur jashte politika e mirefillte nga diskutimet e perditshme...Ka dhe shprehje politika ekonomike ,po zevendesohet fjala program ...

----------


## Jimmi_1978

Nese eshte pyetja per domethenien dhe prejardhjen e fjales Politike atehere fjala rrjedh nga fjala greke Polis qe eshte qyetet-shtet ne greqine antike i qeverisur nga qytetaret.

Fjala politike si term sot eshte shume e gjere dha kap mjaft sfera sic eshte politika shteterore, familjare, e nje komuniteti, politika ekonomike, fiskale e shume gjera.

----------

